# New member from NB



## Marknb (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi All,

Another new member from New Brunswick, just outside the Fredericton area. I’ve been reading on the site for a while and figured it was time to join. Hoping to find a decent used lathe over the next few months.  

I haven’t seen much for sale lately, so if anyone knows of any good ones available in the maritimes, please let me know. 

thanks
Mark


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## justindavidow (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome Mark!

A warm welcome from Winnipeg! 

What kind of work are you looking to do with the Lathe?  Do you have a particular size / project-domain in mind?  or are you just scouting?

I don't know anything about the maritime machine tool market I'm afraid,  sorry about that!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 10, 2021)

justindavidow said:


> I don't know anything about the maritime machine tool market I'm afraid, sorry about that!



Those Maritimes guys are just like the rest of us except they eat lobster and pheasant when they get really hungry and we eat gophers and grackles.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 10, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Those Maritimes guys are just like the rest of us except they eat lobster and pheasant when they get really hungry and we eat gophers and grackles.


Bahaaaaaha. 

Wait, is this true????


----------



## Brent H (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey @Marknb - I am in Harvey every summer - maybe see you this year!  Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 10, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey @Marknb - I am in Harvey every summer - maybe see you this year!  Welcome to the Forum!!



Do you drive there and back Brent?


----------



## Brent H (Dec 10, 2021)

@YYCHM - of course - towing a trailer.  It is only less half the distance to Calgary so I do that in one 16 hour day.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome Mark from chilly Saskatchewan, best of luck in finding a lathe to fit your needs.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Marknb (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome.

I‘m looking to do a little gunsmithing, mainly chambering barrels for myself. Ideally I’d like to get something around 14x40 or there abouts.

The maritime tool market is a little more sparse than Quebec/Ontario. Anything good and reasonably priced goes fast(same as everywhere I suppose). Most used machines/tools here seem overpriced compared to other areas.

  I’m at the point I need to start looking in Quebec and Ontario and be prepared to go for a drive, or start to consider buying new.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 10, 2021)

Welcome from the Pacific Coast. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 11, 2021)

Marknb said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I‘m looking to do a little gunsmithing, mainly chambering barrels for myself. Ideally I’d like to get something around 14x40 or there abouts.
> 
> ...



If you lived a little closer I'd suggest that you just jump in the car and come over here with your parts..... On the other hand, it's wouldn't be like driving to Calgary or Vancouver......


----------



## LenVW (Dec 11, 2021)

Welcome aboard Mark !!
I am new to the group as well.
Lots of helpful comments and friendly guys.


----------



## Thomas (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome from Saint John, NB


----------



## Thomas (Dec 18, 2021)

There is a lathe for sale at Harbor city electromechanical in Saint John, they are looking for $1000. I believe it is a southbend.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 18, 2021)

Thomas said:


> There is a lathe for sale at Harbor city electromechanical in Saint John, they are looking for $1000. I believe it is a southbend. View attachment 19123



Put that in this thread https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/forums/member-spotted-deals.29/.    Good find!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2021)

@Thomas that is a great deal for a SB 9A lathe.  If you don't have a lathe, burn rubber to go buy it!


----------



## Marknb (Dec 19, 2021)

Thomas said:


> There is a lathe for sale at Harbor city electromechanical in Saint John, they are looking for $1000. I believe it is a southbend. View attachment 19123


Thanks for that, do you happen to have any contact info for them?

thanks
Mark


----------



## Thomas (Dec 19, 2021)

They are closing for good soon, If you have time get down there tomorrow.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 19, 2021)

Marknb said:


> Thanks for that, do you happen to have any contact info for them?
> 
> thanks
> Mark



Be there when they open and resist the temptation to haggle. 

Otherwise, that lathe will be gone yesterday.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2021)

If I didn't have 3 lathes already, and 3000 miles away, I'd be all over it.  I  have a soft spot for SB9A lathes.  I worked on one for a while and they just feel *different*.  And good work can be done on them.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 19, 2021)

At first glance it does look like a South Bend, but it doesn't look like any that I have seen when I looked closer. Does look like a nice little lathe though. If you do look at it in person, a few more pictures of it would be nice.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2021)

It looks like a Morse SB clone - the main clue is the belt cover.  It is identical to the SB, with many parts interchangeable.  The bed weighs 30 or more pounds heavier, and that's all the differences I know.

Any of the SB clones (there are quite a few) seem to work just like a SB.  The few I have seen were all in pretty good shape for the # of hours on them.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 19, 2021)

That's a Clausing 100 series machine. The V layout of the gearbox tumbler gives it away.




__





						Clausing 12-inch Models 100 & 200 lathes
					

Lathes made by the Clausing Comoany in the USA and branded Fortis and Broadway in the UK



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2021)

@YotaBota well spotted


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 19, 2021)

If I was still looking I wouldn't hesitate on buying one of these at $1K, even with some wear it would still be a good 1st machine.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 19, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> If I was still looking I wouldn't hesitate on buying one of these at $1K, even with some wear it would still be a good 1st machine.



How would it stack up compared to a SM Utilathe?


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 19, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> How would it stack up compared to a SM Utilathe?


I'm gonna plead the 5th on this one, I may be a bit biased toward my a brand, lol. The only way to find out would be to put them side by side and do the same cuts. When I was looking to upgrade from the Logan 400 my list of candidates included SB, Logan and Clausing, the SM9 more or less fell into my lap and proved a great machine for me.

If I find a Clausing to rebuild I'll let you know what I think of it.

Does anyone in the forum have or have used a Clausing 100 that can give an opinion?


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!

That Clausing looks mighty nice from the picture.  All I have heard is good things about them.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 20, 2021)

Like the one I got when my dad passed. It’s a nice lathe.


----------

